# Cyclocross in North Wales



## Ootini (19 Jun 2014)

Does anyone have any hints or tips on how to get in to CX in North Wales? 
I'm very new to cycling in general and bought a CX bike as a jack of all trades, but would like to actually dip my toes in the muddy waters of cross racing. Only problem is I've no idea where to start. The clubs around here seem to focus almost entirely on road cycling.
There is a group here: http://nwcycloxgroup.ning.com/ but it doesn't appear to be an open group as such due to needing to answer a CX specific question in order to join, so seemingly "not for newbies".


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jun 2014)

The BC calendar for CX in Wales/North West england hasn't been published yet- keep an eye out. There's a good number of races come september in Liverpool and manchester. Don't know much about the North wales scene mind.


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2014)

http://www.cyclocrosswales.co.uk


----------



## Ootini (20 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> http://www.cyclocrosswales.co.uk



Thanks, I'd seen that but it from what I can tell it's almost exclusively based in South Wales.


----------



## Ootini (20 Jun 2014)

Ootini said:


> Thanks, I'd seen that but it from what I can tell it's almost exclusively based in South Wales.





screenman said:


> http://www.cyclocrosswales.co.uk


Actually, I've just found a section on North Wales, cheers!


----------



## Ootini (20 Jun 2014)

Nothing updated since 2013. I'd have thought CX would be much popular in N Wales, given our terrain.


----------



## screenman (20 Jun 2014)

Ootini said:


> Nothing updated since 2013. I'd have thought CX would be much popular in N Wales, given our terrain.



Too early in the year, cross is predominately a autumn and winter pass time.


----------



## Ootini (23 Jun 2014)

Ah thanks. 

I guess I can use the summer months to practice and train.


----------



## 2old2care (14 Sep 2014)

Ootini said:


> Does anyone have any hints or tips on how to get in to CX in North Wales?
> I'm very new to cycling in general and bought a CX bike as a jack of all trades, but would like to actually dip my toes in the muddy waters of cross racing. Only problem is I've no idea where to start. The clubs around here seem to focus almost entirely on road cycling.
> There is a group here: http://nwcycloxgroup.ning.com/ but it doesn't appear to be an open group as such due to needing to answer a CX specific question in order to join, so seemingly "not for newbies".


Oh it is an open group, I'm a member and I've only done one race in a few years,. Admittedly it may look a closed organisation, but it isn't, don't be daunted. Join the forum/group download the insurance form and race.
Just checked out this cx relevant question and the answer is the fella that started the groups name, the question wasn't there when I signed up.


----------



## jdtate101 (14 Sep 2014)

screenman said:


> Too early in the year, cross is predominately a autumn and winter pass time.



Not really, our CX league started last week:

http://www.wmccl.co.uk/index.html

Just had our second race today, and what an absolute lung buster it was too...


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Not really, our CX league started last week:
> 
> http://www.wmccl.co.uk/index.html
> 
> Just had our second race today, and what an absolute lung buster it was too...



Could you read the date on my post.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Sep 2014)

screenman said:


> Could you read the date on my post.



DOH!!!


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2014)




----------

